# Excel - Find and Replace locks up CPU



## EnzoF (Sep 25, 2005)

Any thoughts on why Find and Replace would lock up my CPU? Doesn't matter if if I've chosen 2 cells or 200 cells. Does it every time.

This is a new machine Pentium(R)4 @ 3.0 GHz

Excel 2003 SP1

Thank you.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Is it only one workbook or does this happen with all workbooks? If it's just one, it's possible the workbook has become corrupt. Copy all the data to a new workbook. If it's all workbooks try a Repair on Excel or a re-install. 

Regards


----------

